# The New Dan Wesson Models Are Posted.



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Some good looking options out there.

The 5" Valor is now available in stainless which knocks down the price a bit.

The *V-*Bob (Valor Bobtail) is replacing the CBOB and looks like quite the package, available in both finishes. This probably wins my vote for most desired 1911 in it's price range (pending on actual retail of course)

What's most interesting is the light weight Guardian, an alloy framed bobtail in 9mm.

The VBOB may just have to be my next carry 1911 as it's got about everything I've wanted in a carry 1911, the addition of the Heinie Ledge Straight-8 night sights is probably going to be the straw that broke the camels back in terms of me getting one. Oh if only money grew on trees.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Dan Wesson lovin' here! :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

No front serrate on the 5", no ramped barrel on any of them. I do like the finish options. Not enough to justify the MSRP. I'll stick with my Para Ords :smt033


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up VAMarine. I love the VBOB! That's quite a jump between the prices of the stainless and the black finish though...


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Supposedly its an extremely durable finish that bonds on the molecular level... similar to Ion Bond, but supposedly better.

The price hike is due to 2 factors... various manufacturing improvements for 2010, and just plain price raising to yield more profit. Dan Wesson would have been raising the price of their guns in 2010 anyway, but when added to the list of improvements in quality (all frames are forged, better ignition parts, also dan wesson is producing some of their own parts from bar stock, etc.), the new prices are a bit of sticker shock...

These guns *are *worth the money.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> Supposedly its an extremely durable finish that bonds on the molecular level... similar to Ion Bond, but supposedly better.


I have the Ion Bond on my Fusion, and it is one durable finish. Liked it so much that I ordered a CCO with everything, including the barrel with the finish.

The upcharge is $195.00 for the Ion Bond on the frame, slide and all small parts and an additional $90.00 for the barrel, which will also be polished after it comes back to give it more of a satin finish rather than a matte finish that you get with Ion Bonding.

The new finish better be substantially better to charge $315 more than Stainless. I am surprised they even switched. The finish on my Valor is extremely nice.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I have that same black finish on my two tone PM 7, and it is very nice looking...

but I found out the hard way that it will scratch.

It'll be interesting to see what the newer black finish looks like... from the way they're talking about it... they're pretty proud.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> Some good looking options out there.
> 
> The 5" Valor is now available in stainless which knocks down the price a bit.
> 
> ...


Wow.....seems like quite a price hike. For less than the V-Bob you could have a brand new Fusion custom built.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Fred40 said:


> Wow.....seems like quite a price hike. For less than the V-Bob you could have a brand new Fusion custom built.


Actually, the spec sheet for my Fusion is still a little more, Oh but what a gun this is going to be (the Fusion that is), if not for the wife's computer committing suicide off the sofa, I would have given Bob & Crew the go ahead to start work....now I have to wait till spring.


----------

